# Coil Building



## Yoda (31/5/15)

Hi guys would like to build pair of dual coils on my brass monkee clone that come out to 1 ohm can anyone advise on how many wraps of 28g it would be around what ID? (i only have 28g atm) and would like to get as close to 1 ohm as possible!


----------



## Andre (31/5/15)

This web site helps a lot: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Hi guys would like to build pair of dual coils on my brass monkee clone that come out to 1 ohm can anyone advise on how many wraps of 28g it would be around what ID? (i only have 28g atm) and would like to get as close to 1 ohm as possible!


11 wraps on 2.5mm per side gets you to 1 ohm - ish. Thats alot of wire though ideally you want min 4 max 8 wraps on a coil well for me anyway. 

Please do check out @Andre 's suggestion it will give you a really good overview of what the coils will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (31/5/15)

Thanks @Gazzacpt and @Andre will try this


----------



## Yoda (31/5/15)

Got it!!! 10 wraps on a 3 mm ID

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (31/5/15)

Yoda said:


> View attachment 28162
> 
> Got it!!! 10 wraps on a 3 mm ID



Congrats @Yoda

How is the vape?


----------



## Yoda (31/5/15)

its a very cooler vape and flavor is amazing... I myself like it abit warmer because some times its so cool it feels like its not firing and the ramp up is abit slow imo... will do my standard build when the cotton get old LOL


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/5/15)

Yeah a


Yoda said:


> its a very cooler vape and flavor is amazing... I myself like it abit warmer because some times its so cool it feels like its not firing and the ramp up is abit slow imo... will do my standard build when the cotton get old LOL


Yeah a single 1 ohm coil will give you a warmer vape and flavour depends on the juice. I often note that some fruit vapes taste better at higher ohms IMHO. Dual coils only really come into their own lower in ohms range. Remember you heating up 2 x 2ohm coils instead of 1 x 1ohm.

It will work very well on a regulated mod with enough power because you have a greater heated surface. If you on a mech you better of with a single at the 1ohm range.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (31/5/15)

@Gazzacpt 
Yeah i realised that only when i vaped it the first time but oh well i guess thats how you learn these things?? Really want a subtank mini to experiment with single coils because the two rds's i have are not setup for single coils so yeah have to make a plan to get a subtank mini LOL... but thanks for the advice much appreciated!!!


----------

